# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Ned Willis (Ben Hall)

## Perdita

Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has revealed that another of Brad's children could be making an appearance in the future.

Long-term fans will know that Brad fathered a son Ned with Natalie Imbruglia's character Beth after the pair left Ramsay Street back in 1993.

Viewers are currently being introduced to Brad's youngest child Piper, who has been in Canada for the last few years, and it seems that Ned could follow in her footsteps eventually.

When asked if there are any plans to bring in Ned, Herbison told Inside Soap: "It's possible. He is a character we are keeping in reserve. Can anybody help get Natalie Imbruglia back?"

Herbison also explained why it has taken so long to cast Piper, admitting that he has been delaying her introduction deliberately.

"There is a classic soap explanation for that. We needed to keep Piper in reserve to give Brad and Terese a second chapter, should Josh and Imogen leave," he explained.

"The writers see her as an anti-Imogen. She goes out of her way to be different from the rest of the family."

Speaking about the show's plans for Christmas, Herbison teased: "We have life-and-death situations for both our UK and Australian cliffhangers this year. 

"Paul's life will also change in a big way by the end of the year."

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015), ILTPandN (01-10-2015), Lazyweaver (07-10-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015), Topaz (08-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I have reposted this again as the other 2 threads canÂ´t be opened .. I wonder whether the Â´in the title thread causes the problem... hopefully this thread is now working  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

> I have reposted this again as the other 2 threads canÂ´t be opened .. I wonder whether the Â´in the title thread causes the problem... hopefully this thread is now working


that's the same case with the Therese twin thread...  :Sad:

----------

Perdita (30-09-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

> I have reposted this again as the other 2 threads canÂ´t be opened .. I wonder whether the Â´in the title thread causes the problem... hopefully this thread is now working


that's the same case with the Therese twin thread...  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> that's the same case with the Therese twin thread...


I have reposted that too with a different thread title  :Smile:

----------


## CuriousCase

Can't wait to see Ned on screen! The dynamic between Terese/Lauren/the kids/etc is gunna be interesting!

----------

Topaz (08-04-2016)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Can't wait to see Ned on screen! The dynamic between Terese/Lauren/the kids/etc is gunna be interesting!


Ned isn't being cast yet. They are keeping him in reserve for the future.

----------


## CuriousCase

> Ned isn't being cast yet. They are keeping him in reserve for the future.


Cheers Gilly. I can read.

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Ned isn't being cast yet. They are keeping him in reserve for the future.


Cheers Gilly. I can read.

----------


## CuriousCase

delete.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Ben Hall reveals "dark" scenes ahead for Ned and Scarlett
The stalker story is just getting started.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...t-dark-scenes/

Neighbours star Ben Hall has warned of "dark" scenes ahead for Ned Willis as newcomer Scarlett Brady continues to scheme.

Following a chance meeting at an airport bar earlier this month, Scarlett has come to Erinsborough harbouring a secret obsession with Ned.

Viewers have already seen Scarlett try to drive a wedge between Ned and his girlfriend Yashvi Rebecchi (Olivia Junkeer), but this is only the beginning of what she has in store.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about what's to come, Ben explained: "I think this is the biggest storyline Ned has had since I was a guestie on the show a couple of years ago.

"It lasts for about eight weeks. Even after that, it has quite a long-lasting effect on Ned because of all the stuff that takes place.

"I'm really excited and interested to see what people think. The character of Scarlett is really interesting. I think it'll be divisive for the audience."

He continued: "What I like about the character of Scarlett is that, as we find out more about her history, we discover that she has a traumatic past.

"Her family was killed in a car crash when she was younger. That's affected her entire life and all of her relationships afterwards.

"She's got this stalker thing going on and she's a little bit obsessed with Ned. She's getting to know him and we see that play out. It gets darker and darker as it goes on."

Ben warned that it may take a while for Ned to realise that he has been targeted by a master manipulator.

He laughed: "It'll take a long time, probably! I think Ned wants to see the best in Scarlett. As it goes on, there is a bit of chemistry between them. She's beautiful and seems to really like him. 

"They get on well, and if he wasn't with Yashvi, maybe there would be a potential relationship there. Scarlett is very clever and manipulative, but manages to keep it wrapped up very well.

"The producers and the directors wanted the audience to be aware but Ned to stay in the dark â but at the same time, he can't look stupid. So she's got to be incredibly clever to get away with it all.

"Scarlett is clever enough that she even manages to convince Yashvi for a while. Naturally Yashvi sees this beautiful, blonde woman spending all of her time with her boyfriend and gets a little bit jealous, but it takes a while for her to see through the faÃ§ade."

In real life, Ben was already friends with Christie Whelan Browne when she took on the role of Scarlett.

He told us: "There were a few different names in the frame for the role. Originally they were looking at an American actress. But I was really stoked when we found it was Christie. She'd just finished working on the Muriel's Wedding stage show with my partner Prue and we're all friends, so it made it really fun.

"It made some of the more intimate stuff later on a bit tricky â sometimes it's better if you don't know the person at all! But we had such a great laugh and she's a brilliant actress."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (21-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (20-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Ned Willis to give into temptation with stalker Scarlett
Scarlett hatches a plan to grow closer to Ned.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...tt-temptation/

Neighbours' Ned Willis will give into temptation as he kisses stalker Scarlett Brady.

In scenes airing next week, Scarlett (Christie Whelan Browne) attempts to move closer to Ned (Ben Hall). This is despite Bea Nilsson's growing suspicions after Yashvi Rebecchi tells her that she saw Ned and Scarlett half-naked together on the couch.

Ned insists to Toadie Rebecchi that he's just friends with Scarlett, but Paul Robinson and Kyle Canning point out that Scarlett is clearly infatuated with him.

Ned tells Scarlett that he needs to step away, which makes Scarlett secretly panic. In response, she hatches a plan pretending to have an abusive ex-boyfriend and hiring somebody to throw a brick into Number 32 with the message, 'You're mine'.

Scarlett pretends to be traumatised, which leads Ned to let her stay with him at Number 22.

An angry Ned plans to confront Scarlett's ex and has to be talked down by Terese Willis, who thinks that being close to Scarlett isn't good for him especially since he's still on probation. Scarlett overhears this conversation and is not impressed by Terese.

Scarlett is nearly caught paying the person who threw the brick by Ned.

Then, after hearing about the incident and the note, Bea spends time with Scarlett and learns that years ago, Scarlett's family died in a car crash and she has felt lonely since. Bea tells Finn Kelly that she thinks Scarlett has targeted Ned.

Scarlett acts like she's putting on a brave face, which works on Ned. The pair get closer, and Scarlett moves in for a kiss. After a moment of hesitation, Ned reciprocates and kisses her back.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (08-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (08-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Ned Willis is hospitalised as stalker Scarlett Brady gets worse
Scarlett also insists on helping Ned into the bath...*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...carlett-brady/

Neighbours' Ned Willis will end up in hospital, as stalker Scarlett Brady sets a trap for him.

In scenes airing next week, a disappointed Scarlett (Christie Whelan Browne) refuses to accept that Ned (Ben Hall) doesn't want anything more than friendship after their night together.

Scarlett's latest plot puts Ned in danger. Pretending to have left her phone on the tram, she convinces Ned to escort her at night as she goes to pick it up.

It's a trap, as someone on a motorbike speeds towards the pair.

The incident leaves Ned badly injured. Although Ned is initially reluctant to go to the hospital, he eventually goes and finds out that he has a dislocated shoulder and must stay overnight.

Scarlett takes advantage of this latest development and convinces Ned to move in with her for the time being.

Scarlett stops Yashvi Rebecchi (Olivia Junkeer) from visiting Ned and deletes Yashvi's text to him, making Ned think that Yashvi is ignoring him â which Scarlett is more than happy to highlight.

Scarlett then helps Ned get into the bath, as she continues her attempts to seduce him.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (15-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (15-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up stabbing horror in Ned Willis and Scarlett Brady story
The story takes a very sinister turn.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rady-stabbing/

Neighbours fans will see Ned Willis get stabbed next week in a horror Halloween storyline.

Ned (Ben Hall) is viciously attacked by sinister Scarlett Brady after his latest rejection pushes her over the edge.

Viewers have seen Scarlett (Christie Whelan Browne) spend the last few weeks manipulating Ned after developing a dangerous obsession with him.

Next week, Ned grows even closer to Scarlett as her scheming starts to pay off. When Ned admits that he's interested in exploring a potential relationship with her, she suggests they should head off for a romantic getaway.

As Ned arrives at a B&B with Scarlett, she starts to let her true colours slip and he begins to question her intentions once more.

The situation gets worse when Ned finds himself lost in a maze with Scarlett, who reveals her unhinged plans for them to start a new life together.

When Ned insists that things are moving way too quickly, Scarlett sees red and stabs him.

The terrifying turn of events comes as Paul Robinson, Terese Willis, Bea Nilsson, Yashvi Rebecchi, Kyle Canning and Amy Williams are all putting the pieces of the puzzle together back on Ramsay Street, realising that Scarlett is not to be trusted.

Knowing that Ned is alone and vulnerable with Scarlett, Bea (Bonnie Anderson) and Yashvi (Olivia Junkeer) rush off to rescue him.

Back in the maze, Scarlett chases a wounded Ned with a knife but is stopped in her tracks when Bea and Yashvi confront her.

Scarlett lashes out and wounds Yashvi badly, while Bea gets the same treatment when she tries to intervene too.

As Ned collapses, woozy from the loss of blood, it seems that all hope is lost for him. Who will come to his rescue?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 30 and Thursday, October 31 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (22-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (21-10-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

Ned is another they should have killed off than Shaun

----------


## Aussieguy

Bea again! - a fire then electrocution and now stabbed by Scarlet lol. Scarlet and a sharp knife is asking for trouble :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (21-10-2019), lizann (21-10-2019), Pantherboy (21-10-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Ned is another they should have killed off than Shaun


No!  Besides, Shaun could still be alive.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms Ned Willis's fate in shock stabbing storyline
Does he live or die?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...fate-revealed/

Neighbours has some good news for fans of Ned Willis â he's not being killed off as part of this week's sinister Halloween storyline.

Show bosses have confirmed that Ned (Ben Hall) will be stabbed by dangerous Scarlett Brady this week as their dark storyline comes to a head.

Fortunately, new spoiler pictures for the aftermath now show Ned very much alive â although he's struggling badly in the aftermath of his traumatic experience.

As it's clear that Ned is deeply shaken after the Scarlett drama, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) suggests that he should go for counselling.

Ned refuses to consider the idea, believing that he can sleep his troubles off. Sadly, every time he drifts off, he's haunted by violent nightmares which force him to re-live Scarlett's attack.

Things get worse when Ned's ex-girlfriend Yashvi Rebecchi (Olivia Junkeer) decides to pay him a visit at home.

After ignoring texts from Ned because she's struggling to forgive him for recent events, Yashvi finally bites the bullet and heads over to see him.

Unfortunately, Yashvi's appearance coincides with another of Ned's nightmares and he inadvertently lashes out at her, mistaking her for Scarlett.

Ned is mortified when he realises what he's done and he immediately has to face the consequences, as Yashvi is distressed and Shane (Nicholas Coghlan) is furious.

When Ned tries to apologise to Yashvi, she gives him a dressing down by revealing how betrayed she still feels about Scarlett and their acrimonious break-up. Has Ned lost her for good?

Meanwhile, Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson) grows increasingly concerned over Ned's state of mind, seeing that he's bottling things up and making the wrong move by avoiding professional help. Can anyone convince him to change his mind?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, November 7 and Friday, November 8 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Anpea (28-10-2019), Aussieguy (11-12-2019), MellBee (30-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals dark new story for Ned Willis after stabbing horror
He puts himself in a very risky situation.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ht-club-story/

Neighbours fans will see Ned Willis head down a potentially dangerous path next week, as he continues to struggle following his stabbing.

Ned (Ben Hall) seeks a new direction as his friends mollycoddle him in the wake of Scarlett Brady's sinister attack.

As Ned struggles to overcome his trauma, he starts searching for active ways to use his pent-up energy.

This includes convincing the hotel's new manager Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly) to let him return to work â and arranging some training sessions with Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson) at The Shed.

Ned may be looking forward to getting things back to normal, but Aaron is conscious of doctor's orders that he should only engage in light exercises.

As Aaron puts strict limits on the regime, his concerned approach leaves Ned feeling frustrated.

Watching on, newcomer Kane Jones (Barry Conrad) notices Ned's struggles and discreetly suggests an alternative way for him to work out his frustrations.

Ned is intrigued when Kane hands over a mysterious address, encouraging him to turn up later.

When Ned takes the bait, he finds himself at a no-holds-barred fight club with very few rules.

Ned sees this as his chance to unleash, especially as he's still haunted by memories of what Scarlett did to him. Will getting involved be a decision he lives to regret?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, November 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (04-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Ned Willis and Yashvi Rebecchi to have New Year reunion storyline
Will the couple finally get back together?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ion-storyline/

Neighbours has revealed that Yashvi Rebecchi and Ned Willis are set for a New Year's reunion!

The pair split up a few weeks ago after Scarlett Brady managed to drive them apart and, as we previously hinted, the build-up to Christmas has seen Chloe and Toadie attempt to play matchmaker for the couple.

But while their plan backfired, later episodes will show Yashvi feeling bad for having a go at Ned after Chloe and Toadie's attempts to set them up again.

Then, with the massive police operation surrounding Robert Robinson at the hospital, Yashvi decides to go check it out and ends up bumping into Ned â and the two then share a moment.

But the following week, at the New Year's Eve party, Ned pursues a cute stranger making Yashvi insanely jealous.

However, the time New Year's Day arrives, love is in the air between Yashvi and Ned, but now it's time to break the news to Shane.

Will Sonya's New Year's video have helped Shane to find more space in his heart to accept Ned and be happy for Yashvi?

----------

Aussieguy (11-12-2019), MellBee (10-12-2019), Ruffed_lemur (11-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours trouble as Ned Willis and Yashvi Rebecchi are targeted by a mysterious stranger
Who is watching them?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...cchi-stranger/

Neighbours hints that more danger is on the way for Ned Willis and Yashvi Rebecchi next week.

The couple, who have only just reunited following a messy break-up, are oblivious to a fresh drama ahead when a mysterious stranger starts following them.

When Yashvi (Olivia Junkeer) returns from her time away in Sydney, her main focus is on passing her upcoming police entrance exam.

Yashvi tells Ned (Ben Hall) that she'll be obeying an old police superstition â staying celibate until the exam is over.

Ned doesn't take Yashvi's decision entirely seriously and playfully tries to tempt her into breaking her vow.

Yashvi isn't impressed and accuses Ned of not supporting her.

Later on, Ned apologises to Yashvi and they manage to get back on the same page once again.

As they make up and Ned helps Yashvi to study, a shady guy watches them very closely. Who is he and what does he want with the pair?

The latest ominous sign follows an eventful few months for Ned. He faced a terrifying situation at Halloween when he was stabbed by sinister Scarlett Brady, who had been manipulating him for weeks.

Afterwards, Ned landed himself in further trouble by joining a dangerous fight club, leading to problems with his new associates when he later wanted to quit.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, January 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (15-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (14-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Ned Willis faces more terrifying threats as newcomer Zenin arrives
The fight club saga isn't over.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...zenin-threats/

Neighbours fans will see Ned Willis face sinister threats next week, as his time in the fight club unexpectedly comes back to haunt him.

Show bosses have cast former Home and Away star Axle Whitehead in the role of dangerous newcomer Zenin, who issues a frightening warning to Ned (Ben Hall) in a sinister new storyline.

Zenin wants Ned to keep quiet about something that happened during his short-lived involvement in the club. Ned is baffled by this, not understanding what he's supposed to be staying silent about.

Recognising the seriousness of Zenin's threats against him and his girlfriend Yashvi Rebecchi (Olivia Junkeer), Ned turns to Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) for some advice.

Paul suggests that Ned should make a power move against Zenin and his associates, as they're clearly not the kind of people to scare easily and calling the police won't work.

Ned complains that he doesn't have any power in this situation, so Paul advises him to bluff and hope for the best.

Later in the week, Ned secretly heads to the prison to visit Kane Jones (Barry Conrad), one of his acquaintances from the fight club.

Ned wants to know what the incriminating thing is that Zenin thinks he saw â hoping that Kane will be able to shine some light on the situation. But will he agree to do so?

The following day, Ned reaches breaking point when he sees Zenin lurking around the complex.

Fearing that Zenin has plans to hurt Yashvi, Ned decides to take Paul's advice and try to bluff his way out of the situation.

Confronting Zenin, Ned claims that he remembers the illicit activity at the fight ring and has given a statement to his lawyer. If anything happens to Yashvi, this statement will go straight to the police.

Ned is clearly playing with fire, but will it be enough to convince Zenin to back down?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, January 27, Thursday, January 30 and Friday, January 31 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (20-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Ned Willis to break his silence over Zenin's threats
But will the police keep him and Yashvi safe?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...hreats-police/

Neighbours' Ned Willis will finally break his silence over Zenin's terrifying threats.

Recent episodes have seen Ned's (Ben Hall) past come back to haunt him, as Zenin (Axle Whitehead) threatened to hurt him and Yashvi Rebecchi (Olivia Junkeer) if Ned didn't keep quiet about something that happened in a fight club.

Ned ended up bluffing, telling Zenin that he gave a statement to his lawyer â which will go to the police if he or Yashvi are harmed.

In scenes airing next week, Toadie's law office is broken into. Ned and Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) both suspect that this was Zenin's doing, particularly as it follows Toadie speaking with the police over a gun incident at Buddy Club.

Ned has no proof of Zenin's involvement, and so comes up with a plan to get to the bottom of it, with Kyle's reluctant help.

However, his plan potentially puts Yashvi in greater danger, as she plans a celebratory dinner for her and Ned.

Yashvi learns the truth about Zenin's threats, and is angry at Ned for hiding the truth as well as his risky plan to purchase an illegal firearm.

Ned, Yashvi, and Kyle end up going to the police to give statements, but don't know if it's enough for Zenin to be immediately arrested.

Ned is worried about Zenin, but is reassured by Yashvi that the police will make sure that they're safe... 

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 10 and Tuesday, February 11 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (09-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (04-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article with new trailer:


Neighbours hints at a horror new ordeal for Ned Willis as he revisits his past
An old enemy causes big trouble for him.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-brady-ordeal/

Neighbours has hinted that Ned Willis could find himself framed for a terrible crime.

A brand new trailer released by the show reveals more of the drama to come for Ned (Ben Hall) following the shock return of Scarlett Brady.

Recent episodes on air in Australia have seen Scarlett (Christie Whelan Browne) make a surprise comeback to Ned's life, nearly a year after she stabbed him in a horror Halloween storyline.

Scarlett's return plot, which starts on screen for UK viewers in a fortnight's time, has seen her blackmail Ned into painting a portrait of her.

However, it seems this is just the beginning of the trouble in store as Scarlett continues to return to her old tricks.

In the brand new footage, Ned is seen returning to the maze where Scarlett stabbed him last year, which is sure to bring back horrible memories for him.

There's also a glimpse of blood-stained evidence and police constable Levi Canning (Richie Morris) making a concerning discovery.

Meanwhile, there's a promo shot of Ned in handcuffs, while a menacing voice-over from Scarlett hints that she could turn the tables on him: "You've been harassing me for weeks, hounding me with your sick, twisted obsession. Show them who you really are."

Could Ned find himself in serious trouble with the police thanks to Scarlett's games?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (25-09-2020)

----------


## Kyzaah

Sounds like Ned ends up killing her? (Here?s to hoping)

Or Scarlett stabs herself and blames Ned.

----------


## kaz21

She is definitely trying to set him up.

----------


## Bossy7

The storyline?s have been so crap since Finn departed. Writers need to do way better, the show is a total bore.  Nothing at all to invest in currently.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours confirms Ned Willis' sinister new storyline twist
What has he done?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...disappearance/

Neighbours spoilers follow from Monday's Australian episode, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Neighbours has confirmed Ned Willis' huge new storyline twist, which sees him under suspicion over a sinister crime.

The soap recently teased a shock turn of events for Ned (Ben Hall) in a tense trailer focusing on his ongoing ordeal with stalker Scarlett Brady.

Monday's episode on Australian screens (October 5) has now revealed the full details of the storyline, which sees Ned in serious trouble with the police.

In the show's latest scenes, Scarlett managed to lure Ned back to the maze where she stabbed him last year. This came after she disrupted the launch of his art exhibition by publicly accusing him of stalking her.

Scarlett seemed firmly in control as she brought Ned back to the scene of the stabbing in the aftermath ? but a few hours later, she was nowhere to be seen.

Mysteriously, Ned woke up back in Erinsborough, having slept in his car. He had a visible head injury and no memory of what happened after he followed Scarlett into the maze.

When Scarlett's fianc? later reported her as a missing person, the police had some tough questions to ask Ned as he was the last person to see her alive.

Thanks to various clues that Scarlett had set up in recent days, including the Fandangle activity and some misleading CCTV footage, the police were starting to see Ned as the true villain of the piece.

Things only got worse for Ned when policeman Levi Canning (Richie Morris) found spots of blood in his car boot.

Could Ned have got rid of Scarlett and lost his memories of what happened, or is this all part of his stalker's evil masterplan to make him suffer? Only time will tell.

Neighbours fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in three weeks' time.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (06-10-2020)

----------


## Danners9

Yesterday's (Monday 5th) episode was super stupid.

I can get on board with Ned following her out of the exhibition, but getting in the car to drive after her, abandoning his event, and then follow her for hours. It changes from day to night. Even if he's angry, surely he'd think 'why am I doing this.. what a waste of time'. 

The CCTV is also incredibly dumb. It's so clearly a set up. Police will say 'this looks like you pushed her' and no one will say 'well, you don't see me in the shot, so you can't say that for sure'.

----------


## Kyzaah

I found myself asking, ?what is he going to do when he catches up to her??
Like really, what was he planning to do? Just talk? Why did he chase her? It made no sense to me.

----------


## Danners9

Smart Ned strikes again. Confessing to a murder when there isn't a body.

Police: 'yep, that's cool, all our weak circumstantial evidence doesn't matter anymore, we get to charge you. Charge you for being stupid....!'

----------

CookieTargaryen (16-10-2020), kaz21 (15-10-2020), lellygurl (17-10-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but Digital Spy articles for anyone interested...



Natalie Imbruglia shocked by Neighbours' Ned Willis revelation
"I have a son? What!"

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...llis-surprise/

Former Neighbours star Natalie Imbruglia was surprised to learn about on-screen son Ned Willis.

The singer portrayed Beth Brennan in the Ramsay Street soap between 1992 and 1994. The character eventually had a son with Brad Willis named Ned, who ended up moving to Erinsborough in 2016 and is played by Ben Hall.

During an interview with Behnaz Akhgar on BBC Radio Wales yesterday (June 22), Natalie was asked whether she watches the show now and again and see how her son is doing.

"I have a son? What?" she replied with shock. "Oh my god. Oh my god, I didn't even know that. That is brilliant.

"Oh my god, that's hysterical. Do you know, because when I do watch it, I get freaked ? it's like other people are in my house. I haven't watched it in a long time, but thank you for telling me I have a son on telly."

Natalie also said she has "really fond memories" of her time on Neighbours, saying that she wouldn't be where she is now without the Australian soap.

"I have a lot of great friendships from that time, and it was a really good introduction to the industry," she explained.

"I learnt a lot, and it's the reason I'm here, because the success of that show got me to the UK and made me realise I wanted to live here and be here."

Ned's current storyline at UK pace sees his relationship with Yashvi Rebecchi in trouble after she discovers the emotional connection he had with the new Sheila Canning.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).



And:

Neighbours responds to Natalie Imbruglia's confusion over Ned Willis
"It must be time for a visit!"

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-ned-response/

Neighbours has responded after Natalie Imbruglia's shock about on-screen son Ned Willis.

In a recent BBC Radio Wales interview with Behnaz Akhgar, Natalie ? who portrayed Beth Brennan between 1992 and 1994 ? was told that her character's son (played by Ben Hall) is currently on Ramsay Street.

"I have a son? What!" she replied. "Oh my god, I didn't even know that. That is brilliant."

Following this, the Erinsborough soap reacted to Natalie's confusion by tweeting from both the UK and Australian Twitter accounts, suggesting that Beth could pay a visit.

"Well, this is awkward. 😂" the UK account tweeted. "It must be time for a visit!"

"Looks like Beth is due for a visit in Erinsborough?" the Australian account added.

Ned has been in Erinsborough since 2016. His recent storylines have mostly revolved around his emotional connection with the new Sheila Canning and subsequent relationship troubles with Yashvi Rebecchi.

Elsewhere in the same interview, Natalie said that she has "really fond memories" of her time on Neighbours.

"I learnt a lot," she said, "and it's the reason I'm here, because the success of that show got me to the UK and made me realise I wanted to live here and be here."

Natalie is currently promoting her next album Firebird, which is out in September.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Ned Willis to be caught out over secret sabotage
The polyamorous relationship is in danger.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...botage-caught/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Ned Willis gets caught out after teaming up with Felicity Higgins to sabotage his polyamorous relationship.

The relationship between Ned (Ben Hall), Amy Greenwood (Jacinta Stapleton), and Levi Canning (Richie Morris) has hit a few bumps lately, as a result of Levi's interest in Felicity (Isabella Giovinazzo). Although she really likes Levi, Felicity has no interest in polyamory.

Australian viewers have seen Ned convincing her to give Levi another chance, suggesting that they might be able to persuade Levi to leave the polyamorous relationship.

In upcoming scenes, Amy continues to make an effort with Felicity.

At the same time, Ned and Felicity work to drive a wedge between Amy and Levi, but it's not long before they're found out. Not surprisingly, both Levi and Amy are furious with the pair of them.

Amy later tells an apologetic Ned that she understands what caused him to behave that way.

With Levi committed to the polyamorous relationship, Ned has to figure out if he still wants to continue their arrangement.

Amy is hopeful that things can go back to the way they were, but Levi, who has dumped Felicity, has some news to break...

Isabella Giovinazzo, who plays Felicity, recently told Digital Spy that she would be open to a more permanent stay.

"I never would have really seen it in my future, just because I've done similar work in the past and then it's nice to do something new," she said. "But then after being there, working with Richie and being in the environment at Neighbours, it was such a lovely place to work."

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 16, Wednesday, November 17 and Thursday, November 18 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5. The scenes air in Australia on Tuesday, November 9, Wednesday, November 10 and Thursday, November 11 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach.

----------

MellBee (09-11-2021), Ruffed_lemur (09-11-2021)

----------


## Aussieguy

This polyamorous story line is getting super tedious and it was never that good. Aside from a couple of funny bits like Ned and Levi in bed together.

----------

courseiam (11-11-2021), MellBee (11-11-2021), Pantherboy (11-11-2021)

----------


## lizann

does harlow have a thing for ned, is she back living with terese

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours reveals possible baby twist for Ned Willis and Amy Greenwood
Ned is rattled by Amy's decision.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ned-baby-talk/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Amy Greenwood tells Ned Willis that she wants to have a baby in next week's UK episodes.

The storyline comes after Amy (Jacinta Stapleton) and Ned (Ben Hall) get back together in the aftermath of the River Bend getaway.

In upcoming scenes, Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) is keen to do everything she can to ensure that she gets pregnant, including avoiding some foods and booking a yoga session with Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan).

Amy sees how excited Roxy is about the prospect of having a baby with her husband, and reflecting further over a family lunch, she informs Ned of her desire for another baby while she still can.

Meanwhile, Ned finds out that Harlow Robinson (Jemma Donovan) is taking a trip to London. The pair hooked up at River Bend when they were lost, but things continue to be a little tense between them ? especially considering Harlow advised Ned not to get back together with Amy.

Ned asks Harlow if she's travelling to England to avoid him and Amy, which she denies. Their friendship remains in an awkward place as Harlow sets off abroad.

Unsure about whether he wants a family, Ned is caught off-guard by Amy's decision. Ned tries to take some time to think about this, but do the couple want the same thing?

In the long term, there is a possibility the relationship won't last as there are reports that Ben Hall is leaving his role as Ned amid claims he's reached the end of his contract.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 22 and Wednesday, March 23 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, April 11 and Tuesday, April 12 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (15-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Ned Willis and Amy Greenwood to fall out amid baby hopes
Another row leaves their relationship on the line.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...wood-fall-out/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Ned Willis and Amy Greenwood will face another stumbling block in their relationship next week, as Amy continues to harbour hopes of having a baby with Ned.

The couple have faced some tough times recently, with Ned (Ben Hall) having secretly shared a moment of passion with Harlow Robinson (Jemma Donovan) while he and Amy (Jacinta Stapleton) were taking a break from their romance.

After the couple decided to get back together, Amy noticed how excited Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) and Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) are about the prospect of having a baby together and has shared her desires to have another child with Ned ? a prospect that he has been unsure about.

In new scenes that will air next week in the UK, Ned does his best to get Amy to think through her decisions as logically as possible.

But his efforts don't seem to be working, as Amy becomes so caught up in her excitement over her Fashion Week designs that she starts to neglect her drinks van business.

When Amy reveals that she is considering selling the van in order to fund her entry into Fashion Week, Ned can't hide his frustration any longer. He points out to Amy that she is considering making another snap decision, without properly thinking through the consequences.

Ned is left with a big question over Amy ? how can he possibly think about having a baby with somebody who can be so irresponsible?

With both Amy and Ned's annoyance at each other boiling over, they agree to give each other some space.

But when Ned arrives home from work, he notices Amy's van parked up on Ramsay Street with a For Sale sign attached to it.

Could this be the final straw for Ned and Amy's relationship?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 5 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Wednesday, April 27 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (29-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Ned Willis makes a big admission over Harlow Robinson
Is he close to betraying Amy?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...son-admission/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Ned Willis is honest with Harlow Robinson next week as he admits that he still has feelings for her.

Ned had sex with Harlow when they were lost in the outback together last month, but he later left her heartbroken by reuniting with Amy Greenwood once they were back on Ramsay Street.

In next week's episodes, Ned tries to clear the air with Harlow following her return from London.

Unfortunately, Ned is thwarted at every turn as he can't seem to get a moment alone with Harlow.

Amy inadvertently makes matters worse as she remains convinced that Harlow doesn't like her.

She tries her best to win Harlow over, but this only increases the sense of awkwardness between Ned and Harlow.

Later in the week, Harlow gets a welcome distraction when she reunites with Corey, the guy she met in London.

Harlow's resentment towards Ned also grows further when she finds out that he told Kyle Canning about their secret passion.

When Ned sees Harlow and Corey spending time together, he struggles to keep a lid on his feelings.

Ned admits to Harlow that he's jealous, but she berates him for his behaviour since he's still in a relationship with Amy.

The pair agree that they should keep their distance for everyone's sake, but with the feelings between them still obvious, could this prove easier said than done?

Jemma Donovan, who plays Harlow, recently told Digital Spy that her character made her London trip in order to get away from Ned for a while.

She explained: "I think she just needs to step out of Erinsborough for a little bit and see people who aren't on the Street and figure out what she wants to do.

"Whenever you come home, you get time to think about what's going on in your life. I think she really needed that and she gets to see her aunt as well, who's probably the closest thing she has to her mum.

"I think she probably just needed to get out of Erinsborough for a second."

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 11, Tuesday, April 12 and Wednesday, April 13 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Wednesday, May 4, Thursday, May 5 and Monday, May 9 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (04-04-2022), Ruffed_lemur (04-04-2022)

----------


## Danners9

> Neighbours' Ned Willis and Amy Greenwood will face another stumbling block in their relationship next week, as Amy continues to harbour hopes of having a baby with Ned.
> 
> ...
> After the couple decided to get back together, Amy noticed how excited Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) and Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) are about the prospect of having a baby together and has shared her desires to have another child with Ned ? a prospect that he has been unsure about.


Come on Ned. Wise up.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Ned Willis makes a big decision in love triangle storyline
Will Ned finally decide?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rlow-decision/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Ned Willis is set to finally make a decision over his torn affections between Harlow Robinson and his girlfriend, Amy Greenwood.

After last week's reunion between Harlow and her London acquaintance, Corey, spiked Ned's jealousy, things are set to only get more uncomfortable between the duo.

An oblivious Amy will be the one to set the events in motion, turning to Harlow and Corey for help when she finds herself a few models short during Fashion Week.

The news will bring both Harlow and Ned a great deal of awkwardness, as Harlow tries to work alongside the girlfriend of the man she's slept with.

Amy later also crashes the pair's lunch date, seemingly oblivious to their discomfort.

As Harlow attempts to cope with the situation she has found herself involved in, everything seems to be going according to plan... until Amy shares some shocking news.

Later in the week, Ned also gets a swift wake-up call from Harlow.

After struggling with keeping his feelings in check around Harlow and Corey, he is berated by Harlow for his inappropriate behaviour.

He realises it might be time to take a step back from each other so he can pull himself together.

The space ends up doing him some good as, despite his attraction to Harlow, Ned seems to come to his senses and recognise Amy's love and dedication.

In the end, he is won over by his girlfriend, who is not even aware of said accomplishment.

Will Ned stay by his decision? Or will he follow old patterns and stray back to Harlow?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 19 and Wednesday, April 20 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, May 16 and Tuesday, May 17 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (12-04-2022), Ruffed_lemur (12-04-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours confirms Ned Willis's exit details as Ben Hall bows out
Another regular character leaves Ramsay Street.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...d-willis-exit/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has confirmed that Ned Willis's final scenes will air next week.

As Digital Spy exclusively revealed in March, Ben Hall has bowed out from the soap after reaching the end of his contract.

Ned's departure comes following the dramatic conclusion of his love triangle with Amy Greenwood and Harlow Robinson.

This week's episodes see Ned and Harlow's secret passion exposed to everyone during Amy's fashion show at Lassiters.

In the fallout next week, Ned continues to feel caught between Harlow and Amy.

He ends up making contact with Roxy Willis for some advice. Zima Anderson briefly reprises her role as Roxy for a cameo in this episode.

After listening to what Roxy has to say, Ned decides that it's too messy to make it work with either Harlow or Amy.

Ned realises that he needs a fresh start instead and announces plans to leave Erinsborough.

In Ned's final episode, he says goodbye to various friends and neighbours.

Ned is unaware that Amy is worried she could be pregnant, but when she does a test, it turns out to be negative.

In bittersweet scenes, Ned shares a heartfelt goodbye with Amy before leaving for his fresh start in Sydney.

Ben Hall has played the role of Ned on and off since 2016. He became a regular member of the cast in 2018.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, May 9 and Tuesday, May 10 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Wednesday, June 8 and Thursday, June 9 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (02-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (02-05-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours star Ben Hall on Ned Willis's exit, show axe and future plans
"He leaves as a bit of a bad boy."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...xit-interview/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours waves goodbye to Ned Willis next week as he decides to leave Erinsborough for a fresh start in Sydney.

Ned bows out from Ramsay Street after being caught out for cheating on Amy Greenwood with Harlow Robinson, realising that he needs to make a clean break following his bad behaviour.

In real life, Ben Hall ? who plays Ned ? filmed his final scenes in March, just a few weeks after the news had come through that Neighbours itself would soon be ending after 37 years on air.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Ben for a chat about Ned's departure, his future plans and the big Neighbours finale.

How do the Ramsay Street residents react when Ned announces that he's leaving?

"Ned is definitely leaving under a bit of a cloud. I think this is one of Ned's worst moments. He's done some pretty foolish things in his time, but often there were negating circumstances.

"This time, Ned made that decision and he annoys a lot of people. Paul is disappointed and so is Terese, who's always looked out for him. Even Toadie's disgusted by his behaviour. So he's not particularly welcome on the Street after that."

Did you enjoy playing that, or did you want Ned to bow out on a better note?

"You know what? He came in as a bit of a bad boy, and he leaves as a bit of a bad boy. I didn't mind that ending, really. I thought it was quite fitting for Ned."

How did your departure from the show come about?

"That was just the end of my contract. For the show, once they knew that Channel 5 wasn't picking up the [Neighbours] contract, they needed to get some storylines sorted out.

"There was definitely a bunch of cast leaving in order to open up some new storylines, ways for people to come back and all that sort of stuff.

"I think it made sense for Ned to go at the time."

How did you feel when the news broke that the show was definitely ending? Was your reaction a bit different because you were leaving anyway?

"Yeah, I suppose I'd made peace with the fact I was leaving. It wasn't as devastating for me. But it was devastating in the sense that, it's always nice to think that that show is there and it's something to go back to.

"Neighbours is also such an important part of the Aussie industry for people who are coming up through the ranks. There's really only Home and Away left that you can have that sort of experience on, and I think that's a great shame.

"At the same time, it's going to be such an amazing ending, and what they've got planned is so great that it's going to really pay respect to all the cast and crew over the 37 years, which I think is a really nice way to end.

"It could have maybe stretched out for longer and then petered out in not a great way. Whereas this is going to be a big, final hurrah. They've got the budget. They've got the people coming back. They've got stuff happening for the end of the storylines. So I think it's going to be really great."

If the producers decide to bring Natalie Imbruglia back, they probably need you there as their excuse since you play Beth Brennan's son. Is there a chance we could see Ned pop back for the finale?

"Look, I would love to. If they asked me, and I'm available, then I would love to do a scene with Natalie Imbruglia. I'm open to that. It's up to the powers that be."

Some fans are finding it difficult to let go of Neighbours and believe that something might change at the eleventh hour. Do you think there's any hope for the show to come back in the future, or do we just need to accept that it's ending now?

"It's a really good question. I definitely think there's potential for the show to come back in perhaps a different format or perhaps in a different way.

"I don't think the show as we know it is coming back. I mean, you just never know. It's the kind of industry where suddenly someone jumps in and has the budget, and has the timeslot, and can do it. That would be amazing.

"But at this point in time, it's ending and we're going to celebrate 37 amazing years of the show and let it go for the time being."

What can you tell us about your future plans?

"I've started working on another project. I can't mention too much about it yet, but I'm working on something new, which is very different to Neighbours, and I'm excited about it. It's a good learning experience for me, definitely."

Are you hoping to stay Australia-based or travel elsewhere?

"I've got plans to come over to the UK later in the year ? work depending. But I'd love to come over, spend a few months and get some representation over there, and hopefully work over there at some time. It'd be lovely."

Home and Away has hired a lot of former Neighbours actors recently. Would you ever be interested in crossing over to Summer Bay?

"I'd never say no. I'm always open to opportunities. Show me the paperwork first! But, hey, why not? I know Harley Bonner has had a wonderful time on there, so I definitely wouldn't say an outright no. Although I'd feel a little bit like a traitor!"

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (04-05-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours - has Ned Willis left for good?
Ben Hall's exit scenes aired on Tuesday.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...d-willis-left/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours aired a bittersweet farewell for Ned Willis on Tuesday (May 10) as he bowed out from Erinsborough for a fresh start in Sydney.

Ned decided to leave Ramsay Street following his messy love triangle with Amy Greenwood and Harlow Robinson, realising that his cheating scandal had brought out the worst in everyone.

Although Ned was leaving under a cloud after his bad behaviour, there was a ray of hope when he received an unexpected text from his ex-girlfriend Yashvi Rebecchi, who suggested that they should reconnect once he was in Sydney.

Here's our quick guide to Ned's departure.

Has Ned Willis left Neighbours?

The sad news for Ned fans is that Ben Hall has now left Neighbours as a regular cast member.

Digital Spy exclusively revealed Ned's departure in March, when he filmed his exit scenes, and the show itself announced the news at the end of April.

In a recent chat with Digital Spy, Ben explained that it was the right time for Ned to leave, as the show is currently wrapping up storylines ahead of a nostalgia-filled finale for Neighbours in August.

Ben told us: "That was just the end of my contract. For the show, once they knew that Channel 5 wasn't picking up the [Neighbours] contract, they needed to get some storylines sorted out.

"There was definitely a bunch of cast leaving in order to open up some new storylines, ways for people to come back and all that sort of stuff.

"I think it made sense for Ned to go at the time."

Some fans have expressed dismay over Ned leaving in everyone's bad books, but Ben pointed out that it wasn't entirely out of character.

He said: "You know what? He came in as a bit of a bad boy, and he leaves as a bit of a bad boy. I didn't mind that ending, really. I thought it was quite fitting for Ned."

Will Ned Willis return to Neighbours?

While Ned is no longer a show regular and will be removed from the show's opening titles this week, Neighbours bosses recently announced that we'll see him again before the soap ends.

Ned was included in the list of 23 returnees announced by Channel 5 at the weekend.

Yashvi Rebecchi will also be returning, so we'll hopefully get some updates on whether they managed to work things out or not.

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison recently said: "Whether the eighties, nineties, noughties or teens is your favourite decade, we will be delivering something for everyone as Neighbours draws to a close.

"Alongside the current cast we will be celebrating the most memorable characters from across many eras, with a few surprises up our sleeve."

Neighbours superfans are also still holding out hope for Ned to finally share a scene with his mum Beth Brennan, who was played by Natalie Imbruglia between 1992 and 1994.

Before Ned left, he mentioned that he wanted to spend some time with his mum.

Natalie has also said that she'd be open to returning to Neighbours, although she hasn't been announced to make a comeback so far.

Ben recently told Digital Spy: "I would love to do a scene with Natalie Imbruglia. I'm open to that. It's up to the powers that be."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

joaardvark (12-05-2022), MellBee (11-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (11-05-2022)

----------


## lizann

did ned cheat on amy, there were in an open relationship or on a break

----------


## Sufyaan

> did ned cheat on amy, there were in an open relationship or on a break


He cheated on Amy with Harlow after levi broke up with Amy, Amy and Ned decided to be exclusive but Amy stared pulling away from Ned. Nee and Harlow have feeling for eachother and he cheated on Amy with her

----------

lizann (13-05-2022)

----------


## kaz21

They weren?t together when he slept with Harlow, they were on a break. But him and Amy were together when the kissed at fashion week.

----------

lizann (13-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (13-05-2022)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

If Ned hadn't been leaving he should have been getting together with Harlow.  He said they would talk after the fashion show, and he would finish with Amy.  Seems wrong the way he left, but it was rushed.

----------

lizann (13-05-2022)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> did ned cheat on amy, there were in an open relationship or on a break


They were on a break.

----------

